# Latest Ice Gossip



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I picked up through the grape vine that Mantua is very close to safe ice.
2 1/2 " on much of the reservoir as of yesterday.
Remember that there are warm springs up there that will be a lot thinner ice.

Causey Is close but probable at least a week away.

Pineview is starting to cap other than the Narrows, which is still open water. Looks like New Years Day there.

Strawberry is starting to ice over in some of the bays like Mud Creek, but not safe yet. Give it a week.

Anyone have any other reports?


----------



## VINTAGE (Dec 13, 2007)

Scofield is a slushy mess, wear your waders!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone be careful when you venure out on the new ice this season. 

Rememeber the ice fishing rule of thumb, Send someone bigger than you out first.

I cant wait to see how Rockport fishes this year. Its one of my favorite places to ice fish.


----------



## cody (Oct 8, 2007)

Pelican is frozen. I fished there today. Also, I saw some ice on Starvation as I drove over the Hwy 40 bridge. I didn't slow down to get a good look, but I did see ice.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Jordanelle*

I posted a report in the other section - here's the summary. Jordanelly has a little bit of safe ice in the rock cliff area 4-5 inches thick shore to shore and tapers thin about 150 yards west of the inlet (hope that makes sense - there is not a whole lot of ice). One guy there told me there was not any ice up at rockport.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Jordanelle*



scott_rn said:


> I posted a report in the other section - here's the summary. Jordanelly has a little bit of safe ice in the rock cliff area 4-5 inches thick shore to shore and tapers thin about 150 yards west of the inlet (hope that makes sense - there is not a whole lot of ice). One guy there told me there was not any ice up at rockport.


So how did you do? You do realize how emvious I am don't you? I strongly suspect the you had a better day than I did here at work. If I don't get fishing soon I could go blind!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm getting so exited to start ice fishing!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I was up at the berry on saturday duck hunting, Mud creek had a couple groups of guys ice fishing, the ice went ouyt mabey 200 yards or so. The little bay right at the soldier creek turnoff also had ice & a couple groups of guys fishing it. I doubt the ice was too thick. We stopped by at the ladders, the bay to the left of the ladders was pretty well frozen up in the morning, then later on in the day cleared off. To the right of the ladders, Ice went out about 200 yards, very thin, mabey a inch at most. Just a few more weeks & I think it will be capped. We drove over to the Marina, no ice at all except mabey 20 yards out. There were some guys that drilled a hole at the end of the boat dock that reeled in a nice cutt while we were there. 

Also visited currant creek that day, lake was completely covered with ice , I didnt walk out on it to check the thickness, but it was for the most part covered in snow. nobody was out fishing on it. 

Sunday we took the snowmobiles up in the Uintahs, Mirror lake was frozen, there was a couple guys on it ice fishing, & also Lilly lake & teapot had enough ice that people had been driving across them. Just a few more weeks & the ice fishing season is on -()/- 

Drove back yesterday by way of Rockport, No ice to be reported yet


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report Strvo.
Looks like you should have taken an auger and rod with you!
By the way, how was the duck hunting?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Great report Strvo.
> Looks like you should have taken an auger and rod with you!
> By the way, how was the duck hunting?


Thats what we were thinking  , The duck hunting was very slow. When we got there at about 6:30 ish, we were trying to determine how froze up it was. As it was starting to get light, The fog got really thick, could only see about 10 feet in front of you . We stopped & there was a guy fishing by the ladders in his head lights, Didnt look too bad with ice, , We went to our normal duck spot & It looked like it was frozen up about 30 yards out, we walked out, didnt really dare to get too close to the edge as I wasnt sure how deep it was there(didnt feel like filling my waders with that cold water) So we set the decs up on the ice sort of close to the edge(or so we thought) , It looked like the ice only went another 10 yards or so, Until the sun started burning off the fog. We had the decs & Mojo mallard sitting there & there was atleast another 200 yards until open water :lol: , So we ended up giving up on that idea by about 8 am. only saw about 10 ducks that didnt even give us a look.

We ended up finding some spots to do some jump shooting. Ended up with 5 mallards between the 2 of us(3 hens  ) We could have(& should have) had a couple limits of all drakes if either of us could have shot straight :lol: (**** excitement) . Lots of ducks anyways. So a distaster day turned out to be great!!!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anybody heard anything about East Canyon yet? Im anxious to get out there again this year.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about East Canyon yet? Im anxious to get out there again this year.


 Yes I heard you can catch some nice cars out of there. Maybe even get ran over by one. Oh but nothing about the ice yet, sorry.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Has anybody heard anything about East Canyon yet? Im anxious to get out there again this year.


I am exited to try ice fishing there as well. This year was my first year fishing at East Canyon, I had really good success the two times I went!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pineview is getting very close.
Reports of between 2" to 3"
of ice in the Narrows, but strong winds!


----------

